
Alan Moore, creator of Watchmen, voting for the first time in 40 years - guardiangod
https://twitter.com/Npton_South_CLP/status/1204879412828811265
======
guardiangod
His reasoning-

[https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/11/20/alan-moore-voting-
la...](https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/11/20/alan-moore-voting-labour-
jeremy-corbyn/)

 _Here’s something you don’t see every day, an internet-averse anarchist
announcing on social media that he’ll be voting Labour in the December
elections. But these are unprecedented times. I’ve voted only once in my life,
more than forty years ago, being convinced that leaders are mostly of benefit
to no one save themselves. That said, some leaders are so unbelievably
malevolent and catastrophic that they must be strenuously opposed by any means
available. nut simply, I do not believe that four more years of these
rapacious, smirking right-wing parasites will leave us with a culture, a
society, or an environment in which we have the luxury of even imagining
alternatives._

~~~
core-questions
Imagine thinking that either of the two pablum offerings the Brits have to
choose from would actually accomplish anything meaningful. Imagine thinking
Boris would close off immigration and deport all the non-native people, or
that Corbyn is really an anti-Semite like he's been smeared as.

They're both stuffed suits. Nothing that matters to the life of the average
native Briton is going to change for the better under either option.

